# Taiwan reproduction stingray



## Overhauler (Sep 8, 2013)

A yellow 1999 Taiwan built reproduction stingray just sold on ebay for $430 plus $62.10 shipping for a grand total of $492.10 . Why so high ? Brought more than some of the originals have been bringing .


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 13, 2013)

*Some possibilities......?????*

1.) Some younger classic bike owners are too young to have had experienced the early Stingrays first-hand...e.g.....childhood, therefore no attraction.
2.) In today's instantaneous world, someone may want an instant, brand new Stingray without the extra work an older one may need.
3.) The reproduction Stingrays are probably no longer available in the retail markets.  These have been absorbed by the private owners and without retail accessibility, demand and want, increases the price.
4.) Today's Chinese Stingrays, will be tomorrow's classics.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 13, 2013)

*My own experience.....*

I should add this as well.....
I bought a Chinese Coppertone Stingray when they first come out for $199.00....In my childhood, I owned a 65-67 (not sure) Coppertone  2-speed and couldn't afford an original.
Bought a Chinese Sky Blue Stingray one year ago for $225.00 and sold it about 3 weeks ago for $300.00 (I sold it to fund a few projects on two authentic Stingrays...one a Fastback).
Holding onto the Chinese Coppertone like Linus does his blanket until I can own an authentic Coppertone from my youth....


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 15, 2013)

*chinese stingray*

Yeah I bought a Chinese pea picker for 150 about 2 years that's never been ridden , and put it up on top of my 6' parts bin for safe keeping ( I think I could double my $ now ), but I couldn't pass it up for that . I also have a original late 1967 campus green stingray deluxe hanging on the wall (campus green started in 1968).I also have a 67 sky blue fastback frame set watching for parts , but after buying all the parts to put it together it would cost more than the fastbacks are bringing ( and I would rather ride a fastback than a regular stingray ).
 Thanks for the comments , I agree .
     Lee


----------

